# Clubs / Acvtivities for kids in nicosia



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for extra curricular activites for kids aged 7+ in Nicosia. If anyone has a link to or contact for:

Scouts
Karate/fung-ku (or othe martial art)
football
arts / crafts

Please could you share them?

Thanks


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for extra curricular activites for kids aged 7+ in Nicosia. If anyone has a link to or contact for:
> 
> ...


my kids are younger so not sure I can help. There is a Kung Fu place in Makedonitissa but I am sure you would rather go somewhere closer. For football I guess you mean soccer, my cousin's son plays at the GC School of Careers fields. I would think scouts are around schools, don't know for sure.
For art I heard of a teacher around Kennedy avenue. I can get more details.

Dina


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Thanks for the reply.. The kung-fu sounds like a winner! Also i will see how the arts things go as we are quite artistic anyway.

I forgot to ask about ballet?? any ballet schools in nicosia? any idea of costS?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply.. The kung-fu sounds like a winner! Also i will see how the arts things go as we are quite artistic anyway.
> 
> I forgot to ask about ballet?? any ballet schools in nicosia? any idea of costS?


I have girls so I know about ballet. We go to Fly in Dance in Makedonitissa, behind Hilton Park Hotel. It's a Russian ballet school. We pay 70e per month for 2 sessions a week. Other places only have one session a week and charge 40. I am not sure if prices depend on age. My 4 year old is picking up Russian now. There is also an English lady who teaches ballet in Ayios Andreas but you have to reserve a spot a year ahead. If you live on this side of town I can ask about Art around here too.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi and thanks for your help! My little one (she is 3) is now very excited about them  What ages can they start ballet?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hi and thanks for your help! My little one (she is 3) is now very excited about them  What ages can they start ballet?


The Russian ballet teacher said my 3 year old is too young. She said 31/2 to 4.


----------

